# Winter  Dig in 70 Degree Weather----:-)



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

It is still winter here isn't it? There are 3 more days  till  spring hits. March 20th. Today it felt like 80 in the sun I am sure it was. 

 We finely got in to a decent(aged) pit. The house was built in 1865, this is not the oldest privy. But we will take it. It is a double,we have to go back tomorrow. 

 The fist pit we dug in this yard was 1970s! they didn't get plumbing until late 70s. So there ate a lot of new pits. "Ya got to weed um out" I took some pix today enjoy.


 The fist pit we did a (test hole) in had so much new crap in it it was sickening! 
 Wine bottles with screw tops.plastic pages,and  nylon stockings,well I kept them



 [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

Then we probed out this one


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

First bottle out a light  citron colored strap,with a globed out lip


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

Local tall blobs started to pop


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

The houses are doubles but the guy who we got permission from owns both sides,so we have few more pits to find. This one at the back lot line. Got lucky today. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

Would have been nice


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

A horse shoe means luck right?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

As per normal mostly broken stuff. Lots of kids shoes in this one


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

Local kids checking out the nut in the hole []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

We got some hutches and blobs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

Permission leads to friendships . Cool bunch of people here.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

The pit is not finished,hope there is more in it. We will see tomorrow 

 We had an unexpected surprise today. The best bottle in the pit (so far) an 
 Amber" Danial Ritter Hutch "  a very good $ bottle. Scarce to rare. I never thought Id see another. I dug one in a dump behind my house. This bottle made the dig.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

*


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 17, 2012)

DUDE , THAT IS JUST PLAIN AWESOME...AND THE PIC OF THE KIDS IS CLASSIC...ITS RAINING HERE IN CALI SO IM JUST PLAIN JEALOUS TOO...THANKS FOR THE GREAT POST!!!AND FANTASTIC FINDS!!!


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice pic's Sickone, I figure about 143 degrees by August ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice pic's Sickone, I figure about 143 degrees by August ...


 

 yeah well we will have to bust out the fan [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2012)

[] Nice score on that amber hutch!! Awesome!! That pic of the kids looking down the hole is precious too!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 17, 2012)

nice hutch rickaroo!!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 17, 2012)

[] Nice Daniel Ritter Hutch!! thanks for sharing all your pics, maybe I will get to dig a bit this year.......Andy


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 17, 2012)

Way to go Rick.  That's a nice looking hutch.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Rick....another amber Ritter hutch! Pretty great find....I like your pics too,...cute kids,...The houses look real old. We don't have many stone houses up around here. Glad you had a good dig, you were overdue.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweet. I would love to find an amber hutch. I've bought several but never found one. You're right this 'winter' has been amazing. I'm getting pretty itchy now (to go diving) with a string of gorgeous weather. But I'll be out soon enough. Congrats!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Sweet. I would love to find an amber hutch. I've bought several but never found one. You're right this 'winter' has been amazing. I'm getting pretty itchy now (to go diving) with a string of gorgeous weather. But I'll be out soon enough. Congrats!


 
 I wish you lived close, I have a river dump that has never been hit by divers. I asked people before. One guy said he would come but never did. 

 Every time it floods there are tons of 70s 80s and 90s shards on the shore


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Wow Rick....another amber Ritter hutch! Pretty great find....I like your pics too,...cute kids,...The houses look real old. We don't have many stone houses up around here. Glad you had a good dig, you were overdue.


 

 Thanks Joe. I haven't been trying to get permissions for a while,I figure its getting near spring, time to go looking for willing home owners. one leads to another.


 Tom told me about his lot find. He said he got an ale?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> First bottle out a light  citron colored strap,with a globed out lip


 
 Hey Rick,

  Ah, the digging of the Green! Another colorful dig sir, well done, R & D Style!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey yeah I forgot it was St Patty's Day[]


----------



## madman (Mar 17, 2012)

great finds! and pix!  the hutch and the citron flask are killer!lol


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Local kids checking out the nut in the hole []


 

 nice hutch there Rick!

 this is a great picture, looks like its out of a magazine....


----------



## rockbot (Mar 18, 2012)

Good score Rick. I guess that horse shoe did it for you![]



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks T   that pic just might be in a magazine,Marty Vanzant asked me to do a story on one of my dig's I might add it in.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> great finds! and pix!  the hutch and the citron flask are killer!lol


 

 Thanks Mad we are going back today,got a whole other side to do. My back is wrecked at 6:15 in the morn gotta stretch like an old man [8D]


----------



## lil digger (Mar 18, 2012)

damn rick you got the luck !! nice amber hutch


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the nice digs and the cool photo with the kids.  Great score with the hutch!

 PD


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 18, 2012)

AWESOME SHOT WITH THE KIDS,THE AMBER HUTCH PICTURE IS SO COOL I CANT BELIEVE YOU FOUND ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE.WENT TO THE FIGHTS IN NEW YORK THIS WEEKEND SO DIDNT DIG AT ALL THIS WEEKEND.GUYS THAT DIG ALL WEEKEND GET AMBER HUTCHES GUYS THAT GO TO THE FIGHTS DONT.  BADGER


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

We think this pit is the original pit for the house. The house (a double) stone is 1864. It has obviously been dipped. We are finding pieces here and there that say 1870s 60s. A lot of busted stuff. it looks like they used all the freakin rocks to make a 19th century trash compactor. But they didn't hit them all. We have a lot left to do,it only takes a small space for a good bottle to be hiding in. []

  We will be working on this all week after work.  I used all my vacation days so now I have to suffer [] 
    Enjoy some more pix. I made a lot of vid clips,I will put all them together when it is done, I bet you can't wait  lol[8D] 


 First off is my collection of shoes ! lol We found out this might have been a store/tavern way back when. Or they had a hugeeee family and drank a lot.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

72 degrees and sunny,time for the shade umbrella []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Whole mini red wear pot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Wow man


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Calabash top we found most of it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Little blob. I feel lucky to get this with all that is busted in this pit


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Huge link from a chain! I think it was used to hold King Kong [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Rebeca In Da Well yo


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Local kids checking out the nut in the hole []


  That  picture is great Rick!------nice dig[]    ~Fred


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

It is missing the handle and part of the spout. We found that. Glue time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Check this shoe out


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                   The back don't get any better Rick![]------i wear a back belt with magets--works great[&:]   ~Fred


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

We know there will be no claim jumpers on this property![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Busted cobalt rocks do not discriminate


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

A shot of 90% of all the busted stuff from sat and today. We have half the pit to go.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Saved the best for last.
    Not many bottles whole today,but the odds and ends were cool as chit. It all about the fun in the hole man  []

 Stay tuned.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> A shot of 90% of all the busted stuff from sat and today. We have half the pit to go.


 The house in the background looks old[8|]----any idea what it once was?  ~Fred


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

It had a small chip out of the lip.  Seaweed Wear, that's what i like to call it.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I only wear that to pull buckets sometime, In the pit I don't use it. My spin will have to split to make me quit digging pits []


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Great stuff, Rick. Glad to see someone else uses a beach umbrella for sun protection ! []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Saved the best for last.
> Not many bottles whole today,but the odds and ends were cool as chit. It all about the fun in the hole man  []
> ...


 
 Hey Rick,

 That is some dandy saving. Thanks for taking us down the pit with you.

 I like the ongoing aspect, and will be paying rapt attention. *Rapt!*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The word is it was a store for many years. I will have to go do some checking at the historical society to see for my self. All the houses in this row are 1865.

 I am sure we will be digging more of these homes in the near future[]


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

I love that seaweed mocha! good luck with the rest of the pit(s)! Hard not to think what is still down there waiting, the best part of the hole.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Now I want to know what your pic was Surf it didn't show up on the post.Your posts just don't look the same with one lone picture[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Great stuff, Rick. Glad to see someone else uses a beach umbrella for sun protection ! []


 

 hahah we have a  blue tarp tent to,but I'll save that for when it gets over 90 []

 A guy we got permission from gave us that it is a huge one. He must have saw the  ratty old ripped  one we were using and felt sorry for us[8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

nice chamber pot!  Just a chip out the lip is hella decent.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Looks like a pretty great dig with cool finds Rick!....That seaweed-ware is way cool.


----------



## Brains (Mar 18, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

great chamber pot, i've dug up chunks of those but none anywhere near whole, and i see a threadless insulator in there too... great dig, thanks for the pictures


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> great chamber pot, i've dug up chunks of those but none anywhere near whole, and i see a threadless insulator in there too... great dig, thanks for the picturesÂ


 

 Its funny how the big objects are "almost" whole and the majority of the stuff is mangled [][]  I also found a coin in the pit to. A 1877 Indian head. I got it soaking


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Awesome Dig Rick.  Gives me that itch to throw some dirt myself.  Nice job on the pics.....that one with the kids is priceless.  Sweet hutch also mon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Awesome Dig Rick.  Gives me that itch to throw some dirt myself.  Nice job on the pics.....that one with the kids is priceless.  Sweet hutch also mon.


 
 Everyone. Likes the "privy kids" picture I'm going to have to use it somewhere
 .


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Cool dig and great photos Rick! Nice get with the hutch there!

 ~Tim


----------



## kastoo (Mar 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they're always after me lucky charms...well uh, this one can have them, gladly...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

I was laying on my back at the bottom of the pit,all of a sudden I got aroused. The site of old glass,the smell of  buttcakeuselayer. Bada bing bada boing[]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I was laying on my back at the bottom of the pit,all of a sudden I got aroused. The site of old glass,the smell of  buttcakeuselayer. Bada bing bada boing[]


  That  confirms it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!------you are Sick[8|]----sick Rick[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]  ~Fred


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Hey Rick the 1877 indian is one of the rarest of the indian head cents,the red book 2011 says in good condition $900.00 smackers ,greenbacks , big monies... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Hey Rick the 1877 indian is one of the rarest of the indian head cents,the red book 2011 says in good condition $900.00 smackers ,greenbacks , big monies... []


 
 I am still not sure yet it is hard to see,Its not in bad shape but it  has been in crap for a long time [8D]

 If it is I will no doubt sell money  to buy glass []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I was laying on my back at the bottom of the pit,all of a sudden I got aroused. The site of old glass,the smell of  buttcakeuselayer. Bada bing bada boing[]


 
 Hey Rick,

 Too funny, in a naughty bottle kinda way. I gotz this feeling that we may see this quoted in the future

 My grandmother would'a reached for the Murphy's Oil Soap to wash your pit out good. [8D]






 PS: Were you knee deep there after work today?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 19, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No Surf didn't go today, Paul had to take his dog to the vet, Tomorrow we will  hit it,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Test 123 test 123


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

We got to the bottom on half of the pit. More rocks,more busted blue sodas,a busted yellow flask,pottery and more freakin shoes!!  I am starting to wonder about all these shoes. Some one was a shoe freak im think en[8D] 

 We got the whole other side to do yet, this pit has tons of fill in it,rocks included. 


 Mr Skull


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

We might loose a snowmobile the other side of the pit is right under it.


----------



## lil digger (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

Hey Rick what is the blue soda?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

lot of rocks there...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

A teaser


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

A barrel of shoes[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> Hey Rick what is the blue soda?


 
 Their Wise-z[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

See I do work,you just never see me []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

I enjoy taking pictures "almost" as much as digging out bottles. When I can't dig any longer I will be the "picture taker"[]


 Ahhh aint that perdy [8D]  1st day of spring today and the flowers are this big!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

Appropriate   t shirt for privy diggin [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

I smell privy !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> lot of rocks there...


 
 rocks do not like glass.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*






 This is a shoe form for making shoes. The owner of this house was probably a cobbler, based on all the souls you found! Er, that should be soles... [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

We did a test hole here. Test holes are a must. You cant just probe and say "I quit!" you must do a test hole. to make sure it is a privy,or not a privy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That didn't look like a form to me,it had a lot of the leather on it , most of it fell off. What makes you say it was a form? I saved it it is in my truck,I'll have to study  it.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

gotta concur with Conner on that one... I was thinking cobbler myself...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

I figure nobody's gonna wear a solid iron shoe... [8D] The leather on the outside might've been so that when the shoe was being formed around it, it wasn't rubbing on metal. But I'm not a cobbler, I don't know the technical specs of shoemaking.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> We did a test hole here. Test holes are a must. You cant just probe and say "I quit!" you must do a test hole. to make sure it is a privy,or not a privy.


 
 Let me make sure I get this staight...you are saying I must dig a test hole?  in the ground?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> This is a shoe form for making shoes.


 
 It looks like a shoe last but its a weird one (looks like a high ladies shoe) . most lasts are the plain type...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like it was for a ladies victorian boot.  

 P.S. My Grandfather on my Dad's side was a shoemaker,...from Naples, Italy....(Not that I know much about it....before my time...


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 20, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes you must dig a test hole,but I'm not sure if he means in the ground.. Maybe he means in the water??? This is all a lil confusing to understand


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

Air hole, fer sure...


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

Rick, you sure Immelda Marcos didn't stay there for a while ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

Now see what you made me  go do. I had to go out to the truck at 5:30 am and dig out this old rotted shoe. This is no form it is footwear. But that is a good guess on the cobbler.There is leather in the middle and wood heel.
     Maybe  the "old lady who lived in the Shoe"  lived here haha  Go ahead Surf im to tired [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes it certainty  is [8D]


----------



## GEEMAN (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

Too cool Rick. Your half way to doing the big shoe dance. LOL


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> This is no form it is footwear.


 
 ah ..I mistook it for rusty iron.  I think my mistake was I didnt dig a test hole first..
 I see your wisdom now Privy Wan Kenobi


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> Privy Wan Kenobi


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> > Privy Wan Kenobi


 
 No problem Boba-fe[]t.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> Maybe the "old lady who lived in the Shoe" lived here haha Go ahead Surf im to tired  [8D]


 

 Hey Rick,

 Test hole, or not, you found the shoes, and that's proof enough, but the little old lady who "didn't know what to do" is older, and fraught with controversy...


----------



## towhead (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

All those bottles broken????!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hahaha. That's what []I'm talking. About


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

YEa.  But the best one so far was whole. That's. The way we loe ot


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> YEa.  But the best one so far was whole. That's. The way we loe ot


 
 Thats what happens when your eyes  are going bad and you type on a Blackberry [8D]

 YEa.  But the best one so far was whole. That's. The way we "like it"


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

Rick any word on the indian head penny? was it a 77?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*

I am still soaking it Gordan.Paul said it looks like a 7 I hope to god it is []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

*RE: Day 3 on the  double dug after work----*



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> > Privy Wan Kenobi


 

 Lol you need to get photo shop[]


----------



## tftfan (Mar 22, 2012)

That is so.....   purdy !  Always nice to see your digs !


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2012)

*The End----------->*

Thanx Micah

 We finished the privy after work tonight. Its funny how you imagine what is going to pop out before you actually dig. I have no idea why I do it,it never is any where near  what in thought [] 

 The end resulted in a few bottles hutches and nic knacks. To bad this pit was dipped and reused,we still got some cool stuff. Like I said that amber hutch made the dig.


 Pots,lamps,and shards


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

Got another Danial Ritter except this one was aqua[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

Pauly Walnuts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

What was this? its an OP


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

You earn your bottles for sure Rick...


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 23, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

NICE ONES RICK AND PAUL,DID YOU FIND OUT WHAT THAT PONTILED THING WAS.KIND OF LOOKS LIKE A VASE BUT DEFINITELY COOL. BADGER


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 23, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*



> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> NICE ONES RICK AND PAUL,DID YOU FIND OUT WHAT THAT PONTILED THING WAS.KIND OF LOOKS LIKE A VASE BUT DEFINITELY COOL. BADGER


 
 No didn't find out yet,its white-ish glass is it flint glass??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 23, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

filled THE PIT IN TONIGHT  Paul GOT THIS WHOLE ARROW HEAD IN THE LAST BUCKET OF FILL---------


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 24, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

Hey Rick, I think that pontiled vase thing is called Bristol glass, British, very ornate Victorian stuff.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*



> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Hey Rick, I think that pontiled vase thing is called Bristol glass, British, very ornate Victorian stuff.


 

 Oh yeah? Thanks for the info Caz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2012)

*RE: The End----------->*

I had a weird dream.I wonder what it means


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 29, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*

Did you clean that up, Rick? It looks suspiciously like the link used to couple early train cars together. The deadly link and pin was used until the Janney knuckle coupler came into use in the 1890s. Some logging RRs used the link and pin long after the knuckle became standard. Here is one that came from a privy near the first RR in this area, the Sacramento Valley Railroad. It opened in 1855 and the route was eventually absorbed into the Central Pacific. L & P couplers were used exclusively by the CPRR.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: 2nd day the pit is HUGE double 7deep61/2wide10feetlong*



> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Did you clean that up, Rick? It looks suspiciously like the link used to couple early train cars together. The deadly link and pin was used until the Janney knuckle coupler came into use in the 1890s. Some logging RRs used the link and pin long after the knuckle became standard. Here is one that came from a privy near the first RR in this area, the Sacramento Valley Railroad. It opened in 1855 and the route was eventually absorbed into the Central Pacific. L & P couplers were used exclusively by the CPRR.


 


 Sorry I missed this Cal,can you send the pic again? it says it was deleted. Yeah thats a good guess,the train tracks are a stones throw away from all of these houses.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 7, 2012)

*RE: CRAIGSLIST AD POSTING SERVICE*

[:'(]


----------

